
Sun Microsystems Planning to Assign Several Full-time Engineers to Contribute to Memcached - staunch
http://lists.danga.com/pipermail/memcached/2007-June/004496.html
======
SwellJoe
How many of you folks are using memcached? We're debating adding it to our
default stack. But if it's gonna help like 5 people (instead of thousands),
then we're not going to bother, as it's a bitch to maintain packages across a
dozen platforms.

